# Coccyx Injection CPT Code



## sweetpea0715 (Aug 30, 2018)

We billed a coccyx injection using CPT code 20610 and the insurance is denying it.  Is the coccyx considered a major joint or is it a intermediate joint which should be billed with CPT code 20605?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Sri (Nov 20, 2018)

*coccyx inj*

Hello,

I have the same question too. Have you figured it out on which cpt code to use for the Coccyx injection?
The doctor used Lidocaine as an anesthesia agent. Then injected kenalog and bupivacaine.

Please help!


----------

